# PS/2 mouse doesn't get detected on FreeBSD-9_RELENG



## chigurh (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,

My logitech PS/2 mouse doesn't get detected in 9_0_RELENG-amd64. 

Here is my verbose dmesg http://paste.pocoo.org/show/532596

Here is my /boot/device.hints http://paste.pocoo.org/show/532599

Here are my devices in KERNCONF http://paste.pocoo.org/show/532602

When I try to initiate moused with [CMD=]moused -d -i all -p /dev/psm0[/CMD] I get error -
	
	



```
moused: unable to open /dev/psm0: No such file or directory
```

The mouse works on NetBSD/OpenBSD/SUSE on same machine. 

Please revert with suggestions. 

Thanks!


----------



## phoenix (Jan 10, 2012)

You'll have to show your entire kernel config file.  Or check that you have the psm device listed in it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

chigurh said:
			
		

> Here are my devices in KERNCONF http://paste.pocoo.org/show/532602


It's missing psm(4)


```
device          psm             # PS/2 mouse
```


----------



## chigurh (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, 

It is not missing psm. Here is full KERNCONF http://paste.pocoo.org/show/532667/. I missed out on including psm during thread creation.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

Remove your device.hints file. At quick glance all the entries are default, no need to explicitly set them.


----------



## chigurh (Jan 10, 2012)

Is that a proposed solution or a general observation. Anyway I removed /boot/device.hints but a functional mouse is still a miss. Cursor appears on console after rebuilding kernel and world for 9_0_RELENG but it won't move.


----------



## peter (Jan 12, 2012)

The crucial issue would seem to be:

```
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> failed to probe at port 0x60 on isa0
```
Since it worked with 8.2, this is a regression and looks very similar to http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2012-January/030935.html

My top-of-head guess is that this is the result of either the HOST-PCI changes mentioned in http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2012-January/031031.html or a change to the ACPI code.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 12, 2012)

That atkbdc0 prevents boot with ACPI disabled here. (Just upgraded to 9-STABLE from 8-STABLE). Luckily all machines work just fine with it enabled.


----------



## chigurh (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Peter, yeah it looks that way. I have opened a PR pending approval. Best, Justin


----------

